# Leopard frogs as bait?



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I want to try to get some Leopard frogs for Bait. What are the restrictions in Ky. as how many you can have per day? Is there a season when you can catch them? Do you need any license to catch them? I was hopping to get some during April or May. Any help with info to my questions is appricated.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

You may or may not have a problem with catching those specific types of frogs. I'de highly recommend contacting your countys game warden and asking them.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i dont know about ky. but i there are no restrictions in ohio, i take that back there may be some on the number you can possess, but i have in the past used frogs on many occasions(i dont anymore because frog numbers have been going down). i can tell you that while they will catch channels and often large ones they dont come close to cut skipjack, not once have i seen them outfish skippies fished side by side, and only in ponds have i seen them outfish cut gills.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Both the southern and northern leopard frog is on the endangered list.At this point in time we shouldn't be using them as bait.Check the Kentucky endangered list.
Jake


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

Leopards are on the endangered species list in Ky. Using them comes with a really nice fine or depending on how many you have pos jail time. Ronnie


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

kyjake said:


> Both the southern and northern leopard frog is on the endangered list.At this point in time we shouldn't be using them as bait.Check the Kentucky endangered list.
> Jake


 I was thinking the same thing! I have seen them a number of times but even if they weren't endangered they would still be tough to come by. They are not always around water in my experience. I have spotted them in the strangest places up here! They are EXTREMELY great jumpers and are difficult to catch. I would advise using the green or bullfrogs. I have a couple of ponds I know of that are loaded with them! And before anyone asks I am not giving up their locations. This is my private bait hole and I can say that frogs have caught #'s of large fish of a few different species for me. Look for small shallow ponds with sustainable #'s you may take a FEW from. I seldom ever take more than ten out at a time and those times are far and few in between. It is very easy to overharvest frogs out of a pond!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I usually go out in the warm spring nights and collect spring peepers for bait. I had limitied success on them which I attribute to the cold water.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

u could try tree frogs, when my mom and dad had there pool they had an abundance of tree frogs and we killed bass & cats with them plus there readily available where creeks rivers and pools LOL are so if ur neighbor has a pool listen at night, very good bait.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I believe Ohio still has a season and possesion limit on frogs. I may be wrong but I don't believe it makes any difference on either bull frogs or greenies or tree frogs, but there is a season. Comes in around the middle of June I think....Pete


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Hatchetman is right. There is a season on frogs.................Rich


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

These guys hit it right on - the only way to take frogs before June 1 is by illegal means. After June 1 you must obey the harvest and possession limits.

There are a couple ponds in my area that used to be part of a club that have a well established population of leopard frogs. These things get HUGE. As others have said, please do not harvest the leopards for any reason as the population is in trouble. Also, please obey the season and harvest laws as the frog pop in general is on the decline due to loss of habitat, etc.

I'm no "greenie" and harvest a dozen or so per season for the table spread between 2 families, but there is honest merit to the concern. We have caught some channels on the leftovers, but there are other much more productive baits for us.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

With that said, what do frogs taste like? Besides chicken  Never been to a place that served them or offered them. I'de love to try'em sometime. I would go so far as to buying them from a store... if there is a market for that sort of thing


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I had no idea the leopard frogs were consider ENDANGER so I will just forget the whole idea. I had fish up in Winnipeg on the Red River and that was a key bait folks used up there for cats. I had hope to try them out down here. Thanks again for all the replies.


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

Nothing is better than skipjack and creek chubs, man are those some good bait. Ronnie


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

They taste like chicken....Just kidding. They have their own flavor and it is very very good. I just skin them, put some salt and lemon pepper on, then roll in flour and fry in peanut oil. On the big bull frogs, I skin the whole frog and seperate the legs from the body and fry it all, including the back. Try it, I think you' love 'em. Just use moderation because it takes a long time for the bulls to get big and they are becoming harder and harder to find....Pete


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Pete is right - it is a unique flavor. I would say to imagine chicken with slightly firmer flesh and a twist of seafood. They are very easy to clean - only takes few seconds to have nice skinned out legs.

Pete - I've never tried that on large bulls - we just take the legs and freeze the leftovers for bait. Doubt my wife would go for it, but I may give it a try - thanks!


----------



## triley68 (Mar 16, 2008)

The best bait for big flathead is perch/sheephead if thier small use whole the bigger ones use the head trust me


----------

